# does ANYONE actually know?



## gabriel_k (Feb 10, 2015)

has anyone experienced or been told about the "prop" they are using in the 2014 Mckamey Manor that "chews people up and spits them out" (Russ Mckamey). 

This "prop" is apparently the reason NO ONE in 2014 made it through the whole tour and the reason they are now toning the manor down.

does this thing actually exist or is Mckamey Manor the greatest guerrilla marketing campaign ever?


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

I believe he meant the Manor. (I could be wrong.) I seen an interview that Russ claimed that no one made it was because it was too demanding, physically and mentally. That was the reason for toning it down.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's not one "prop". Its two to four hours of physical and psychological abuse.

'Extreme' Haunted House Or Legal Torture? McKamey Manor Allows You To Live A Horror Movie


----------



## gabriel_k (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi guys, if you watch youtube vids from Mckamey from 2012 people are dirty, freaked out, exhilarated and a little disoriented but if watch vids from the 2014 incarnation people have black eyes, bruises, cuts and seem genuinely psychologically damaged.(mario and Luigi video or the 15 year career marine and adrenaline junkie vids|) They are also saying this is not what was advertised, that this is not what they have seen before or expected from the Manor. At one point a guy says "after that thing ill never be the same again". also videos of Russ Mckamey explaining why he is toning the haunt down he refers to one specific prop that no one can handle and admits, "this year we took it too far, we have to tone this down." i used to be a fan of the extreme haunt (Mckamey Manor) but it now seems like "legal" (you have to sign a lengthy waiver) torture. just wondered if anyone actually knew what the 2014 incarnation involved as no one will talk about it, is this the legal waiver or unwillingness to relive a horrific experience? it all just seems a bit much...or as i said earlier, the greatest marketing ploy imagined


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I see what Gabriel is getting at. There's a lot of talk and videos about it being too scary, too unbarable, that a "certain" prop went too far. But not a single person is saying EXACTLY what made it too scary, what about the prop went too far, what EXACTLY was the prop? Details details details. No one seems to have or is providing details. And that could be because whatever waiver they had to sign to go in has some sort of "non disclosure" clause or this whole thing is a marketing ploy.

From a haunter perspective this I can see those details being incredibly useful. If they indeed found the mystical line that shouldn't ever be crossed, others can benefit greatly by being told where that line is. Granted most of us know more or less where our lines are. But others need to be shown that one even exists. And if these claims are true then a line does indeed exist.

But my BS meter is buzzing on this one.


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I agree Terrormaster .... sounds like total B.S. and is most likely a very good marketing campaign.


----------

